# Teachers reputations



## Daviedog (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi, I am new on here, just looking for some advice please.

I'm currently studying to become a primary school teacher. I'm over 30 and needed a career change. Teachers in UK are not held in a very high regard and I was wondering if this is the case in Canada - also whats the job situation like over there for teachers? It's really bad over here. Considering all my options. Husband is a newsagent so not sure where he would stand on getting into the country (qualified plumber but not experienced).

Any advice greatfully received


----------



## CanadianGal (Dec 7, 2007)

Teachers are held in good regard. People get alittle snarky sometimes because of their summers off and other holidays-they think that it is pretty easy living. Some expect teachers to do everything(teach/social worker/etc) or just hate anything to do with school period. As anyone who has taught or had a parent as a teacher we know it is a demanding job with many extra hours throughout the school year. Then there are the parents, etc! There are jobs here-have to have qualifications and find out how to go about it. There is public, Catholic and private schools.. many start by being an oncall supply teacher for the first year through a particular school board. 
If you really want to make extra money and save try teaching in Nunavet. Get extra pay. Many love their time and experience there. True north experience.
Plumbers always needed. You are better to have qualifications. My friend did that just about when he was 50. Tired of not making enough $. Got trained /hours in with the union and made $45 per hour-he wished he had done that sooner!! Perhaps your spouse could contact a plumbers union in the province you are interested and they could tell him/her how much he/she would need to be fully qualified. Its worth it and there is demand. It is hard for very green tradespeople to find plumbing companies who will take the time to apprentice them. They slow the company down. But in this case, experience will show! Good luck!


----------

